# Alphabetical Composers



## MoonlightSonata

I am on a search for mew composers to listen to, so I thought I might try this. It's rather self-explanatory. One person says a composer beginning with A:
*Albeniz*
And then somebody else continues with B:
*Bach, JC* (Because I'm trying to avoid clichés).
And so on.


----------



## Kopachris

*Chopin, Frederic* of course. Or *Aaron Copland* if you're feeling more ambitious.


----------



## PetrB

*Dallapiccola, Luigi*

Piccolo concerto per Muriel Couvreux, piano and orchestra





Piccola Musica Notturna (A little night music), orchestra





Enjoy


----------



## Blancrocher

*Enescu, George*

Violin Sonata #3





Patricia Kopatchinskaja & Mihaela Ursuleasa in a 2004 concert.


----------



## aleazk

*Furrer, Beat*

Nuun


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Gubaidulina, Sofia*

String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
I have heard the Stamic Quartet of the Czech republic play this, but I don't know what's available to listen to on the interwebs.


----------



## PetrB

^^^ only minutes after, lol.

Still good....

*Manuel de Falla*

Noches en los jardines de España (nights in the gardens of Spain)
Link to youtube playlist, all three movements. Alicia de Larrocha, piano





Concerto for harpsichord, flute, oboe, clarinet, violin and 'cello





*Edward Elgar

Gabriel Fauré *


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^ The nominations are coming think and fast. I have already had to discard suggestions for Edward Elgar and Gabriel Fauré. 

Edit: As PetrB has included these in his post above, the works I had in mind were:

Elgar: Sea Pictures, A Cycle of Five Songs for Contralto, Op. 37

Fauré: Nocturnes and Barcarolles (complete)


----------



## PetrB

TurnaboutVox said:


> ^^^ The nominations are coming think and fast. I have already had to discard suggestions for Edward Elgar and Gabriel Faure.


DONE :tiphat:

This Thread could be extended for months, going back through the alphabet, backwards, or roll around like alphabet soup being stirred -- or an OP for each letter would also run quite a while


----------



## science

Skipping the most obvious H's (Haydn, Handel, Hindemith, Hummel), one of my favorites is Henze.


----------



## Blancrocher

PetrB said:


> DONE.
> 
> This Thread could be extended for months, going back through the alphabet, backwards, or roll around like alphabet soup being stirred -- or an OP for each letter would also run quite a while


Interesting to see how the thread develops.

I especially enjoy it when a non-embedded link is included (if one is available), fwiw. I like adding unfamiliar items to my queue to listen to them at my leisure when I can't do so immediately. Also, I find the best introduction to a new composer is a particular recommendation.


----------



## science

Blancrocher said:


> Interesting to see how the thread develops.
> 
> I especially enjoy it when a non-embedded link is included (if one is available), fwiw. I like adding unfamiliar items to my queue to listen to them at my leisure when I can't do so immediately. Also, I find the best introduction to a new composer is a particular recommendation.


Ok, Henze's _El Cimarrón_!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jacques Ibert (1890-1962). Probably better known for orchestral works such as Escales and the pithy Divertissement but his chamber works are worth investigating as some are for unusual combinations. His only string quartet is a particular delight (2nd and 4th movements can be accessed on youtube). The complete chamber works were available on a 2-disc recording on Olympia but prices are a bit steep as it's now out of print.

EDIT: the set as mentioned above was in fact re-released on the budget Brilliant label but prices for this are uncharacteristically high so perhaps this is out of print, too.


----------



## quack

Jadin, Hyacinthe (1776~1800) A classical composer who could have been a contender but who died young from TB. From a major musical family of Jardins. String Quartet: 




Also because there are so many beginning with Jenny, Jeanie, Jo Ann here is some bonus rockabilly


----------



## violadude

Kurtag, Gyorgy

Microludes for string quartet


----------



## Esterhazy

Locatelli, Pietro Antonio


----------



## brianvds

Mertz, Johann Kaspar

(Surely didn't think anyone was going to do the obvious M here?  )


----------



## science

brianvds said:


> the obvious M


Meyerbeer?

Menotti?

Massenet?

Ah, of course! Martinů!


----------



## science

I assume the obvious N is "Nono," whom I love, but we've been talking about him a bit recently. 

Let's do Nancarrow. Studies for Player Piano.


----------



## shangoyal

Pauline Oliveros? Is she considered a classical composer?


----------



## science

shangoyal said:


> Pauline Oliveros? Is she considered a classical composer?


I think so! Let's agree that she is and consider the matter closed.


----------



## shangoyal

science said:


> I think so! Let's agree that she is and consider the matter closed.


Fine then! I like this album a lot.


----------



## brianvds

Prokofiev, Sergei

Well, we have to have _some_ well known names here?


----------



## PetrB

Any other *Q's* who are not *Quantz, Johann Joaquim* (Baroque composer) ??? 
Flautist, composed hundreds of flute sonatas and a goodly number of flute concerti.
Flute, flute, flute, flute, flute, flute, flute, flute, flute, flute, flute, flute, flute.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Roger Quilter - 5 Shakespearean Songs


----------



## quack

Paolo Quagliati (1555-1628) of course 



 bassoon and organ strange mix


----------



## Blancrocher

Royer, Pancrace






Vertigo (Christophe Rousset)


----------



## science

S's are a riot of course. One that is not too far off the well-trodden path but most of us probably haven't explored thoroughly yet is Rodion Shchedrin.

Edit: Sorry, supposed to recommend a piece, aren't I? Well, the Carmen Suite of course.


----------



## Stavrogin

I'll go with a double T: Toru Takemitsu.






EDIT - Just came in this thread and I actually noticed, after posting this, that the Q was posted by *Q*uack, the R by Blanc *R*ocher, and the S by Science. For a minute I thought that was a rule of the game


----------



## Weston

Alexander Tcherepnin was prolific, but here's the beginning of his Piano Concerto No. 5

[Edit: Wow. And I reloaded the page before posting^. As punishment I should tackle "U" but . . .]


----------



## mikey

science said:


> I assume the obvious N is "Nono," whom I love, but we've been talking about him a bit recently.
> 
> Let's do Nancarrow. Studies for Player Piano.


My obvious was Nielsen.
But anywho, U is toughie. Probably go with Ustvolskaya


----------



## science

mikey said:


> My obvious was Nielsen.
> But anywho, U is toughie. Probably go with Ustvolskaya


I was hoping someone would do that with U. Ullman would've been fun too.

What is your choice of work for Ustvolskaya?

(Edit: I was being a little silly about the obvious N being Nono. Unless the topic is "Italian futurist composers who married Schoenberg's daughter and hated fascists," or "composer of the greatest work for tape, soprano, piano, and orchestra," I'm not sure Nono is ever the obvious anything.)


----------



## Mahlerian

Okay, once I remembered what letter comes after U...

Johann Baptist Vanhal
Symphony in G minor


----------



## hpowders

Speaking of V, don't ignore Henri Vieuxtemps who wrote some astonishingly fine violin concertos.

A must!!!


----------



## Weston

Mahlerian said:


> Okay, once I remembered what letter comes after U...
> 
> Johann Baptist Vanhal
> Symphony in G minor


I heard Vanhal for the first time yesterday (that I am aware of) while streaming classical radio after my iPod battery died. I should do that more often. His themes are quite catchy.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*W*illiam *W*alton / Edith Sit*W*ell - Façade - An Entertainment



> "The audience was at first inclined to treat the whole thing as an absurd joke, but there is always a surprisingly serious element in Miss Sitwell's poetry and Mr Walton's music … which soon induced the audience to listen with breathless attention." In The Sunday Times, Ernest Newman said of Walton, "as a musical joker he is a jewel of the first water". Among the audience were Evelyn Waugh, Virginia Woolf and Noël Coward. The last was so outraged by the avant-garde nature of Sitwell's verses and the staging, that he marched out ostentatiously during the performance. The players did not like the work: the clarinettist asked the composer, "Mr Walton, has a clarinet player ever done you an injury?"


*Three* 'W's for you. *Seven* if you count Ernest Ne*W*man, *W*augh, *W*oolf and Co*W*ard!


----------



## musicrom

*William Walton
*Viola Concerto





I think I prefer his Symphony No. 1 and Cello Concerto, but as a violist, I have an obligation to promote its music.

(EDIT: Oops, TurnaboutVox beat me to it)


----------



## hpowders

^^^His violin concerto ain't too shabby either!


----------



## Art Rock

Xian Xinghai: Yellow river cantata.


----------



## GioCar

Eugène Ysaye: 2nd movement (Malinconia) from his 2nd sonata for solo violin.


----------



## Guest

Zarębski, Juliusz
Piano Quintet in G Minor, Op. 34

There are plenty more Z's where that one came from -- Poland!


----------



## PetrB

*A is BAAAAAAAAAck*

*Adams, John*
_Common Tones in Simple Time_, for orchestra




_Violin Concerto_




_Hallelujah Junction_, for two pianos













*Auric, Georges* (one of the French group, "les six")
Film score for Jean Cocteau's _La belle et la Bête_









*Andriessen, Louis* ~ _Mysteriën_, for orchestra (2013)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Starting again! (now I've started the alphabet twice!)
Couldn't immediately think of one, but then - Thomas Ades!
I recommend his Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths".


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Starting again! (now I've started the alphabet twice!)
Couldn't immediately think of one, but then - Thomas Ades!
I recommend his Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths".


----------



## violadude

Biber, Heinrich Ignaz Franz

Great middle Baroque composer and great innovator of violin technique and instrumental music in general.

Harmonica Artificioso. 





I generally enjoy his music more than Vivaldi's.

Edit: I said he was an early Baroque composer but I was a little bit mistaken on the dates and have fixed that mistake.


----------



## PetrB

MoonlightSonata said:


> Starting again! (now I've started the alphabet twice!)
> Couldn't immediately think of one, but then - Thomas Ades!
> I recommend his Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths".


_Concentric Paths_





Oh, thanks.

Lets add his symphonic piece with piano obbligato, near a concerto
_In Seven Days_





Apologies this is out of sync.
*"B"* has already been done by Violadude: *Biber*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

C: Cage!
What to recommend but 4'33''!
If only because of the sheer number of bad jokes.
Other than that... HPSCHD maybe.


----------



## violadude

MoonlightSonata said:


> C: Cage!
> What to recommend but 4'33''!
> If only because of the sheer number of bad jokes.
> Other than that... HPSCHD maybe.


Uh there's a lot of Cage music to recommend besides 4'33". Honestly, while 4'33" was an important piece to the philosophical development of music (if you want to call it that), it really gets too much attention compared to his other music, imo.

Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano:





Construction #3 for percussion ensemble:





Seasons:





String Quartet in four parts:


----------



## MagneticGhost

Dunstable - Quam pulchra est

The inventor of 3rds and 6ths


----------



## musicrom

*Einar Englund*!

There doesn't seem to be a recording of his Cello Concerto on Youtube, which is pretty much all I've heard by him, but it looks like they have his Piano Concerto No. 1:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I know. It just seemed right.
Next: *Delius*
On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring.
Rather famous but still underrated.

Edit: Oops, came in far too late!


----------



## violadude

MoonlightSonata said:


> I know. It just seemed right.


Fair enough...I suppose.


----------



## PetrB

*Fine, Irving*

Music for Piano




_Notturno for Strings and Harp_









*Feldman, Morton*

_Madame Press died last week at ninety_




_Piano and String Quartet_




_For Philip Guston_




_Crippled Symmetry_




_For Bunita Marcus_


----------



## Chronochromie

Glazunov, Alexander

Violin Concerto 




The Seasons (ballet)


----------



## Fugue Meister

Humperdinck, Engelbert... I don't know his work I just enjoy saying his name its fun like saying "caddy-wampus"...


----------



## Weston

John *I*reland - Legend For Piano And Orchestra

[Edit: I'm afraid this link reminds me of why I don't miss vinyl. The version in my collection is by Mario Bernardi / CBC Radio Orchestra / Jane Coop, piano.]


----------



## PetrB

Fugue Meister said:


> *Humperdinck, Engelbert*... I don't know his work I just enjoy saying his name its fun like saying "caddy-wampus"...


Tsk Tsk !

*Humperdinck, Engelbert*; _Hansel und Gretel_ (opera,) a gorgeous and captivating working of the fairy tale, really hard to dislike, even if your taste is not for mid-later romantic music.
Highly recommended; Link is the complete opera, Georg Solti, the soloists, Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## PetrB

*Janáček, Leoš*

On an Overgrown Path (piano)









Sinfionetta





Concertino, piano and chamber ensemble





Glagolitic Mass

















a.o., Operas; The Makropulos Affair; The Cunning Little Vixen


----------



## SuperTonic

Ernst Krenek
Lamentatio Jeremiæ Prophetæ


----------



## PetrB

*Leibowitz, René*, 'Marijuana,' Variations non sérieuses Op. 54 (1960) 
(I can not account for, nor am I responsible for, the composer's title


----------



## brianvds

Milhaud, Darius

Not that I actually know his work. But he's kind of on my list of composers to get to know.


----------



## violadude

brianvds said:


> Milhaud, Darius
> 
> Not that I actually know his work. But he's kind of on my list of composers to get to know.


Try these?

La Creation Du Monde:





Piano Concerto #2:





L'omme et Son Desir:


----------



## PetrB

violadude said:


> Try these?
> 
> La Creation Du Monde:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piano Concerto #2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'omme et Son Desir:


Thanks, Vdude. I'm going to butt in because the composer is one of my soft-spot favorites.
+
_Cinq études pour piano et orchestre_





_Concerto for viola and orchestra_





_Les Choéphores_ Cantata, second of the Oresteia trilogy, "the Libation Bearers."
Great work, imo; here is a link of its extraordinary non-sung choral section, with recitation, _Libation et Incantation_




the complete work




his pocket-sized Six petites _Symphonies de Chambre_, for various small ensembles

No. 4, for string dectet




No. 5, for wind dectet





_Printemps,_ (two albums of piano pieces)
1er cahier, op.25.




2d cahier. op.66


----------



## Blancrocher

*Nielsen, Carl*

Plenty of pieces to recommend by this major composer, of course, but I'll do my usual propagandizing for the wonderful and too-seldom recorded "Commotio" for organ.






(Music starts 1:35)


----------



## violadude

Ockeghem, Johannes

Early Renaissance Era composer of the "Franco-Flemish School" of which Josquin also belonged to. Ockeghem was important in the development of vocal spacing, among other things. His music is often noted for its complexity and mathematical dexterity in regards to rhythm. Ligeti was a great admirer of this composer, from what I've read.

Missa Prolationum:


----------



## PetrB

*Poulenc, Francis*

_Nocturnes_, for piano solo









S_onata for piano four-hands_
_Sonata for two pianos_




_Elégie_, for two pianos





_Sonata_s _for_: _Flute_, _Clarinet_, _Oboe_ _and piano_ (one each)

_Concerto for Organ, strings and timpani_




Nice alternative in-concert performance





_Les Biches_ Suite from the ballet









_Sextuor_, for piano and wind quintet









_Concert champêtre_, harpsichord and orchestra





_Concerto for piano_ / _Concerto for two pianos and orchestra_

_Gloria_ / _Stabat Mater _/ Opera;_Dialogues des Carmélites_ / many fine _melodies_ (art songs.)


----------



## Blancrocher

For the purposes of this thread it might be prudent to mention works by Quantz, Ustvolskaya, and Xenakis one at a time, at the risk of giving each of these fine composers disproportionate attention.

*p.s.* Always get tingles of excitement when we arrive at certain letters :lol:


----------



## Art Rock

*Qu* Xiao-Song: Silent mountain.


----------



## shangoyal

Ravel, Maurice (Don't know if he's been mentioned before)

A great piece which I like a lot:


----------



## brianvds

Sor, Fernando - guitar deity.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Otar Taktakishvili (Georgia)- Mtsyri symphonic poem


----------



## Rhythm

Vladimir Ussachevsky

Otto Luening Concerted piece (1958/1959)


----------



## Rhythm

Bernart de Ventadorn

Can vei la lauzeta


----------



## aleazk

Anton Webern!

Concerto For Nine Instruments


----------



## science

X -

Stavros Xarhakos, a Greek composer. Some of his songs come on one of my favorite albums (though I like the Hadjidakis even more, and I like it when Savina Yannatou sings them even more) - Agnes Baltsa's _Songs My Country Taught Me_.


----------



## SuperTonic

La Monte Young
The Well Tuned Piano


----------



## violadude

Supertonic beat me to Y.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Oops, a bit premature. Can we let this stand? I saw that violadude had posted and assumed it was a 'Z' without reading too carefully (sorry, violadude)

Alexander von *Zemlinsky* - Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13

Charles-Valentin *Alkan* - 25 Preludes, op 31 (piano)


----------



## violadude

Ah, we got 2 Ys on accident.


----------



## MagneticGhost

TurnaboutVox said:


> Charles-Valentin Alkan - 25 Preludes, op 31 (piano)
> 
> Oops, a bit premature. Can we let this stand?


I vote to let it stand. The man wrote some sublime music of the organ


----------



## Blancrocher

MagneticGhost said:


> I vote to let it stand. The man wrote some sublime music of the organ


Sure--I'll add

*Zwilich, Ellen Taaffe*

Symphony 3: 




So with TV's nomination of Alkan, we're onto:

*B*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Glad to have been part of such a "Harmonious interpenetrating mix-up" (Michael Balint's (1968) term for a subjective state of mind where the self is in peaceful oneness with its environment) with the three of you, violadude, MagneticGhost, Blancrocher. OK, so now we have one 'Y', two 'Z's and an 'A'!


----------



## Blancrocher

TurnaboutVox said:


> Glad to have been part of such a "Harmonious interpenetrating mix-up" (Michael Balint's (1968) term for a subjective state of mind where the self is in peaceful oneness with its environment) with the three of you, violadude, MagneticGhost, Blancrocher. OK, so now we have one 'Y', two 'Z's and an 'A'!


Since this is an international forum, I personally feel our alphabet should have both a zee and a zed.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

OK, OK, I've stopped laughing now, so I assume it's Zemlinsky as 'zed' and Zwilich for 'zee', which is alphabetically correct, too, at several levels.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Are we...I think we are...I'll hope we are...on B: so Valentin Bibik - Cello concerto no. 2


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I recognise the allusion, CJV, but will our transatlantic colleagues?


----------



## Chronochromie

Cesar Cui, the longest living and lesser known member of "The Five".

Kaleidoscope for violin and piano


----------



## cjvinthechair

Avner Dorman (ISR) - Percussion Concerto 'Frozen in Time'


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Here's the complete list so far:
*Albeniz, Isaac*
*Bach, J.C.*
*Chopin, Frederic*
*Dallapiccola, Luigi* Piccolo concerto per Muriel Couvreux, Piccola Musica Notturna (A little night music)
*Enescu, George* Violin Sonata #3
*Furrer, Beat* Nuun
*Gubaidulina, Sofia* String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
*de Falla, Manuel* Noches en los jardines de España (nights in the gardens of Spain)
*Henze, Hans Werner* El Cimarrón
*Ibert, Jacques* String Quartet
*Jadin, Hyacinthe* String Quartet
*Kurtag, Gyorgy* Microludes for string quartet
*Locatelli, Pietro Antonio*
*Mertz, Johann Kaspar*
*Nancarrow, Conlon* Studies for Player Piano
*Oliveros, Pauline
Prokofiev, Sergei*
*Quantz, Johann*
*Royer, Pancrace* Vertigo
*Shchedrin, Rodion* Carmen Suite
*Takemitsu, Toru* From me flows what you call Time
*Ustvolskaya*
*Vanhal, Johann Baptist* Symphony in G Minor
*Walton, William* Façade - an Entertainment (With Edith Sitwell), Viola Concerto
*Xinghai, Xian* Yellow River cantata
*Ysaye* Solo violin sonata No.2 (second movement)
*Zarebski, Juliusz* Piano Quintet in G Minor
*Adams, John* Common Tones in Simple Time, Violin Concerto, Hallelujah Junction
*Auric, Georges *La belle et la Bête
*Andriessen, Louis *Mysteriën
*Adès, Thomas* Concentric Paths, In Seven Days
*Biber, Heinrich* Harmonica Artificioso
*Cage, John* 4'33'', HPSCHD, Sonatas and Interludes, Construction No. 3, Seasons, String Quartet in Four Parts
*Dunstable, John* Quam Pulchra est
*Englund, Einar *Cello Concerto, Piano Concerto No. 1
*Fine, Irving* Music for Piano, Notturno for Strings and Harp
*Feldman, Morton* Madam Press died last week at ninety, Piano and String Quartet, For Philip Guston, Crippled Symmetry, For Bunita Marcus
*Glazunov, Alexander* Violin Concerto, The Seasons
*Humperdinck, Engelbert* Hansel und Gretel
*Ireland, John* Legend for Piano and Orchestra
*Janáček, Leoš* On an Overgrown Path (piano), Sinfionetta, Concertino, Glagolitic Mass
*Krenek, Ernst* Lamentatio Jeremiæ Prophetæ
*Leibowitz, René,* 'Marijuana,' Variations non sérieuses 
*Milhaud, Darius* La Creation du Monde, Piano Concerto No.2, L'homme et son Desir
*Nielsen, Carl* Commotio
*Ockeghem, Johannes* Missa Prolationum
*Poulenc, Francis *Nocturnes, Sonata for piano four-hands, Sonata for two pianos Elégie, Sonatas for: Flute, Clarinet, Oboe and piano (one each), Concerto for Organ, strings and timpani, Les Biches Suite from the ballet, Sextuor, Concert champêtre, Concerto for piano / Concerto for two pianos and orchestra, Gloria, Stabat Mater ,Dialogues des Carmélites
*Qu, Xiao-Song* Silent Mountain
*Ravel, Maurice* Le Tombeau de Couperin
*Sor, Fernando*
*Taktakishvili, Georgia Otar* Mtsyri 
*Ussachevsky, Vladimir* Concerted Piece
*De Ventadorn*, Bernart Can vei la lauzeta
*Webern, Anton* Concerto for Nine Instruments
*Xarhakos, Stavros* Songs my Country taught me
*Young, La Monte* The Well-Tuned Piano
*Zemlinsky, Alexander von* Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck
*Zwilich, Ellen Taaffe*
*Alkan, Charles-Valentin* 25 Preludes
*Bibik, Valentin* Cello Concerto No. 2
*Cui, Cesar* Kaleidoscope for Violin and Piano
*Dorman, Avner* Percussion Concerto: Frozen in Time


----------



## PetrB

TurnaboutVox said:


> I recognise the allusion, CJV, but will our transatlantic colleagues?


We even know what Zebra crossings are, have indoor plumbing, and most American houses have all their water pipes indoors


----------



## PetrB

*Erb, Donald* ~ Symphony of Overtures (1964)


----------



## Hmmbug

*Feldman, Morton* - For Philip Guston (1984)





.

No, I don't actually expect you to listen through the entire thing. Alternatively, see his second string quartet.


----------



## Rhythm

*Grofé, Ferde*

Metropolis | A Blue Fantasy (1928)

Sounds like?


----------



## brianvds

Herschel, William

Hey, perhaps we should also start an alphabetical list of astronomers...


----------



## Orfeo

*Myaskovsky, Nikolay *
Piano Sonata no. IV in C minor, op. 27.
-Leonid Efimowitsch Brumberg, piano.
-->


----------



## PetrB

Hmmbug said:


> *Feldman, Morton* - For Philip Guston (1984)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> No, I don't actually expect you to listen through the entire thing. Alternatively, see his second string quartet.


Great work, thank you.

Here we go with completely well-meant and inadvertent repetitions of what is already in the thread, which is why the OP, or someone willing, makes and keeps up to date a reference list, Alphabetical, The composer names, and then any and all pieces recommended.


----------



## PetrB

*Nono, Luigi* ~ _La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura_ (1988-1989), for violin and eight prepared electronic tapes. Gidon Kremer, recorded _live_.


----------



## violadude

PetrB said:


> *Nono, Luigi* La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura (1988-1989), for violin and eight prepared electronic tapes


I effin love that piece!


----------



## PetrB

violadude said:


> I effin love that piece!


Beeyootiful, innit?


----------



## science

Obrecht, Missa Caput


----------



## PetrB

*Porporo, Nicola Antonio* ~ _Polifemo_: Aci's aria; act III, scene 5 _Alto Giove_
Philippe Jaroussky, countertenor.


----------



## PetrB

*Quell, Michael* ~ _Momentaufnahnem - Caprichos_; Jürgen Ruck, guitar


----------



## Rhythm

Rochberg, George

Symphony No. 2, Mvt. 1


----------



## PetrB

^^^
... as I was typing... still, 

*Rieti, Vittorio*:

_Serenata per violino concertante e piccola orchestra _





_Concerto per clavicembalo e orchestra_





_Partita per flauto, oboe, quartetto di archi, e clavicembalo_


----------



## Rhythm

Sauguet, Henri

Piano Concerto No.1, Mvt. 1


----------



## Rhythm

Toch, Ernst

Scherzo in B minor, Op. 11 | Eric Le Van, pianist

And  a cute one...

Trinidad (Geographical Fugue by Ernst Toch)


----------



## PetrB

*Ussachevsky, Vladimir*

_Suite from No Exit in Six Parts: Part II_, electronics





_Three Scenes from The Creation_
for chorus, mezzosoprano and tape, on ancient Catalan texts and Ovid's _Metamorphoses_


----------



## science

Ullmann - Der Kaiser von Atlantis

Edit: 

Oh, no, I missed my chance! But it's too good to delete. I'll try to get it in next round. 

Well then, V: 

Philippe de Vitry - any ol' collection of motets or chansons that you can get yourself a hold of


----------



## Blancrocher

Double-R's we can handle, but you might want to save _that_ baby for another round, science!


----------



## science

Blancrocher said:


> Double-R's we can handle, but you might want to save _that_ baby for another round, science!


I'll bring it back when I get a chance!


----------



## Blancrocher

*Widmann, Jörg*






Flûte en suite (2011)


----------



## PetrB

*Composer "X"* ~ _Orchestral Composition_

http://www.talkclassical.com/33639-orchestral-composition.html


----------



## cjvinthechair

PetrB said:


> *Erb, Donald* ~ Symphony of Overtures (1964)


Ooh, not seen that - thanks !


----------



## cjvinthechair

PetrB said:


> *Ussachevsky, Vladimir*
> 
> _Suite from No Exit in Six Parts: Part II_, electronics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Three Scenes from The Creation_
> for chorus, mezzosoprano and tape, on ancient Catalan texts and Ovid's _Metamorphoses_


Love the Creation piece - quite new to me; thank you !

Alexander Yossifov(BUL) - Symphony no. 4 Republic


----------



## spradlig

I didn't see any composers list with surname starting with X.

Iannis Xenakis : about the only thing I know about him is his name.

Someone else mentioned Sofia Gubaidulina. I recommend her _Quaternion_ for 4 cellos.


----------



## Rhythm

*Zwilich, Ellen Taaffe *
is an American composer, the first female composer to win the Pulitzer Prize for Music.​
Here's a docu-view "Goose Bumps in the Candy Shop".


----------



## Mahlerian

Why did you skip Y, Rhthm?


----------



## Rhythm

:lol: :lol: I just got it myself!


Mahlerian said:


> Why did you skip Y, Rhthm?


Got cha! And here we thought you caught everything 



cjvinthechair said:


> Alexander *Yossifov*(BUL) - Symphony no. 4 Republic


'Just sayin' :tiphat:


----------



## PetrB

Mahlerian said:


> Why did you skip Y, Rhthm?


to fill in that Y gap:

*Yoshimatsu, Takashi* 
_Threnody to Tokii_ for piano and strings (serial, lyric, and his last using the manner before going to 'tonality.' which the others, below, are.)




_
Symphony No. 5_; 3rd movement




_Piano Concerto "Memo Flora"_ 





_Saxophone Concerto_
_Cyberbird Concerto_

*NEXT IN QUEUE, GIMME AN "A"*


----------



## musicrom

Hope he wasn't mentioned yet; I don't want go back and check:

*Charles-Valentin Alkan*
_Le Festin d'Esope_





EDIT: And, of course, he was already mentioned. I didn't remember seeing his name anywhere. So I will add another.

*Richard Addinsell*
_Warsaw Concerto_


----------



## Guest

*Harrison Birtwistle*

I haven't listened to a whole lot of Birtwistle's fairly large body of work, but mostly because I find it too difficult to rip myself away from *The Mask Of Orpheus* and *The Triumph Of Time*! The former, in particular, is one of the most intriguing works I've heard...period.


----------



## Mahlerian

*Unsuk Chin*
Toccata, Etude No. 5 for piano
Xi, for ensemble and electronics


----------



## Rhythm

*Jacob Druckman *
Prism (1980)


----------



## science

Enescu, Oedipe.


----------



## Blancrocher

*Falla, Manuel de*






Harpsichord Concerto

*p.s.* Fwiw, my favorite recording on that one is with Igor Kipnis and Pierre Boulez, on an album containing mostly solo harpsichord works from the baroque period. It fits right in.

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=15539


----------



## Art Rock

Louis *Glass* (late romantic Danish composer): Symphony 2, including chorus and organ.


----------



## GioCar




----------



## Rhythm

*Ippolitov-Ivanov, Mikhail Mikhaylovich*

Caucasian Sketches: Suite No. 1, Op. 10


----------



## science

J is for Jan Jirasek, Missa Propria. Good luck finding it, but when you do it will have ben worth your time.


----------



## quack

*Mauricio Kagel* (1931-2008) Serenade 




Don't think this is a repeat, BTW you missed I, J, K, L a while back


----------



## PetrB

*La Barbara, Joan* ~ Shadowsong


----------



## SuperTonic

Felix Mendelssohn
Octet in E-flat Major


----------



## Guest

Per Nørgård

String Quartets 1-10
Symphonies 1-8
Many operas, concerti, and miscellaneous chamber works or songs

Take your pick.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Julian Orbon (CUB) - Concerto for string quartet & orchestra

Gee, Mr. PetrB, can't get far with your Shadowsong !


----------



## Art Rock

Gavriil *Popov *- Symphony 1.


----------



## PetrB

cjvinthechair said:


> Gee, Mr. PetrB, can't get far with your Shadowsong !


It is Joan La Barbara's -- not mine


----------



## Guest

I'm skipping Q, cuz hey, it's Q.

*Poul Ruders*

Current Favorites: 
_Solar Trilogy
Kafka's Trial_


----------



## cjvinthechair

PetrB said:


> It is Joan La Barbara's -- not mine


OK...well, with all respect to the lady...!

In case we haven't had him yet, let's add a Q: Hector Quintanar(MEX) Fiestas


----------



## clara s

Schmidt Franz

Piano quintet in G major (left-hand piano)


veeeeery good


----------



## PetrB

*Taillefaire, Germaine* (whoo-hoo, a lady composer)
One of the French group known as _Les Six_, the others are: Georges Auric; Louis Durey; Arthur Honegger; Darius Milhaud; Francis Poulenc

_Arabesque for clarinet and piano_




_Piano Concerto No.1_








_Fugue de Parapluie_





_Hommage à Rameau_ for Two pianos and four percussion
_Concerto for Two Pianos, Chorus, Saxophones and Orchestra_


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Albeniz, Isaac
Bach, J.C.
Chopin, Frederic
Dallapiccola, Luigi: Piccolo concerto per Muriel Couvreux, Piccola Musica Notturna (A little night music)
Enescu, George: Violin Sonata #3
Furrer, Beat: Nuun
Gubaidulina, Sofia: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
de Falla, Manuel: Noches en los jardines de España (nights in the gardens of Spain)
Henze, Hans Werner: El Cimarrón
Ibert, Jacques: String Quartet
Jadin, Hyacinthe: String Quartet
Kurtag, Gyorgy: Microludes for string quartet
Locatelli, Pietro Antonio
Mertz, Johann Kaspar:
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
Oliveros, Pauline
Prokofiev, Sergei
Quantz, Johann
Royer, Pancrace: Vertigo
Shchedrin, Rodion: Carmen Suite
Takemitsu, Toru: From me flows what you call Time
Ustvolskaya
Vanhal, Johann Baptist: Symphony in G Minor
Walton, William: Façade – an Entertainment (With Edith Sitwell), Viola Concerto
Xinghai, Xian: Yellow River cantata
Ysaye: Solo violin sonata No.2 (second movement)
Zarebski, Juliusz: Piano Quintet in G Minor
Adams, John: Common Tones in Simple Time, Violin Concerto, Hallelujah Junction
Auric, Georges: La belle et la Bête
Andriessen, Louis: Mysteriën
Adès, Thomas: Concentric Paths, In Seven Days
Biber, Heinrich: Harmonica Artificioso
Cage, John: 4’33’’, HPSCHD, Sonatas and Interludes, Construction No. 3, Seasons, String Quartet in Four Parts
Dunstable, John:Quam Pulchra est
Englund, Einar: Cello Concerto, Piano Concerto No. 1
Fine, Irving: Music for Piano, Notturno for Strings and Harp
Feldman, Morton: Madam Press died last week at ninety, Piano and String Quartet, For Philip Guston, Crippled Symmetry, For Bunita Marcus
Glazunov, Alexander: Violin Concerto, The Seasons
Humperdinck, Engelbert: Hansel und Gretel
Ireland, John: Legend for Piano and Orchestra
Janáček, Leoš: On an Overgrown Path (piano), Sinfionetta, Concertino, Glagolitic Mass
Krenek, Ernst: Lamentatio Jeremiæ Prophetæ
Leibowitz, René:, 'Marijuana,' Variations non sérieuses 
Milhaud, Darius: La Creation du Monde, Piano Concerto No.2, L’homme et son Desir
Nielsen, Carl: Commotio
Ockeghem, Johannes: Missa Prolationum
Poulenc, Francis: Nocturnes, Sonata for piano four-hands, Sonata for two pianos Elégie, Sonatas for: Flute, Clarinet, Oboe and piano (one each), Concerto for Organ, strings and timpani, Les Biches Suite from the ballet, Sextuor, Concert champêtre, Concerto for piano / Concerto for two pianos and orchestra, Gloria, Stabat Mater ,Dialogues des Carmélites
Qu, Xiao-Song: Silent Mountain
Ravel, Maurice: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Sor, Fernando
Taktakishvili, Georgia Otar: Mtsyri 
Ussachevsky, Vladimir: Concerted Piece
De Ventadorn, Bernart: Can vei la lauzeta
Webern, Anton: Concerto for Nine Instruments
Xarhakos, Stavros: Songs my Country taught me
Young, La Monte: The Well-Tuned Piano
Zemlinsky, Alexander von: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck
Zwilich, Ellen Taaffe
Alkan, Charles-Valentin: 25 Preludes
Bibik, Valentin: Cello Concerto No. 2
Cui, Cesar: Kaleidoscope for Violin and Piano
Dorman, Avner: Percussion Concerto: Frozen in Time
Erb, Donald: Symphony of Overtures
Feldman, Morton: For Philip Guston
Grofé, Ferde: A Blue Fantasy
Herschel, William
I
J
K
L
Myaskovsky, Nikolay: Piano Sonata no. IV in C minor
Nono, Luigi: La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura
Obrecht: Missa Caput
Porporo, Nicola Antonio: Polifemo: Aci's aria; act III, scene 5 Alto Giove
Quell, Michael: Momentaufnahnem – Caprichos
Rochberg, George: Symphony No. 2
Rieti, Vittorio: Serenata per violino concertante e piccola orchestra, Concerto per clavicembalo e orchestra, Partita per flauto, oboe, quartetto di archi, e clavicembalo
Sauguet, Henri: Piano Concerto No. 1
Toch, Ernst: Scherzo in B Minor Op 11, Trinidad (Geographical Fugue)
Ussachevsky, Vladimir: Suite from No Exit in Six Parts: Part II, Three Scenes from The Creation
Widmann, Jörg: Flûte en suite
Composer "X": Orchestral Composition
Alexander Yossifov: Symphony no. 4 Republic
Yoshimatsu, Takashi: Threnody to Tokii, Symphony No. 5, Piano Concerto "Memo Flora", Saxophone Concerto, Cyberbird Concerto
Zwilich, Ellen Taaffe "Goose Bumps in the Candy Shop
Charles-Valentin Alkan: Le Festin d'Esope
Richard Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto
Harrison Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus, The Triumph Of Time
Chin, Unsuk: Toccata - Etude No5, Xi
Druckman, Jacob: Prism
Enescu, Oedipe
Falla, Manuel de: Harpsichord Concerto
Glass, Louis: Symphony No. 2
Hasse, J.A.: Laudate Pueri
Ippolitov-Ivanov, Mikhail Mikhaylovich: Caucasian Sketches: Suite No. 1
Jirasek, Jan: Missa Propria
Kagel, Mauricio: Serenade
La Barbara, Joan: Shadowsong
Mendelssohn, Felix: Octet for Strings in E Flat Major
Nørgård, Per: String Quartetes 1-10, Symphonies 1-8
Orbon, Julian: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
Popov, Gavriil: Symphony No. 1
Hector Quintanar: Fiestas
Ruders, Poul: Solar Trilogy, Kafka's Trial
Schmidt, Franz: Piano quintet in G major (left-hand piano)
Taillefaire, Germaine: Arabesque for clarinet and piano, Piano Concerto No.1, Fugue de Parapluie, Hommage à Rameau, Concerto for Two Pianos, Chorus, Saxophones and Orchestra

Just a note to make my life so much easier: please lay submissions out in this format:
Chopin, Frideric: Piano Concerto No.2
i.e. with surname first, then a colon after forename. Thank you.


----------



## PetrB

MoonlightSonata said:


> Albeniz, Isaac
> Bach, J.C.
> Chopin, Frederic
> Dallapiccola, Luigi: Piccolo concerto per Muriel Couvreux, Piccola Musica Notturna (A little night music)
> Enescu, George: Violin Sonata #3
> Furrer, Beat: Nuun
> Gubaidulina, Sofia: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
> de Falla, Manuel: Noches en los jardines de España (nights in the gardens of Spain)
> Henze, Hans Werner: El Cimarrón
> Ibert, Jacques: String Quartet
> Jadin, Hyacinthe: String Quartet
> Kurtag, Gyorgy: Microludes for string quartet
> Locatelli, Pietro Antonio
> Mertz, Johann Kaspar:
> Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
> Oliveros, Pauline
> Prokofiev, Sergei
> Quantz, Johann
> Royer, Pancrace: Vertigo
> Shchedrin, Rodion: Carmen Suite
> Takemitsu, Toru: From me flows what you call Time
> Ustvolskaya
> Vanhal, Johann Baptist: Symphony in G Minor
> Walton, William: Façade - an Entertainment (With Edith Sitwell), Viola Concerto
> Xinghai, Xian: Yellow River cantata
> Ysaye: Solo violin sonata No.2 (second movement)
> Zarebski, Juliusz: Piano Quintet in G Minor
> Adams, John: Common Tones in Simple Time, Violin Concerto, Hallelujah Junction
> Auric, Georges: La belle et la Bête
> Andriessen, Louis: Mysteriën
> Adès, Thomas: Concentric Paths, In Seven Days
> Biber, Heinrich: Harmonica Artificioso
> Cage, John: 4'33'', HPSCHD, Sonatas and Interludes, Construction No. 3, Seasons, String Quartet in Four Parts
> Dunstable, John:Quam Pulchra est
> Englund, Einar: Cello Concerto, Piano Concerto No. 1
> Fine, Irving: Music for Piano, Notturno for Strings and Harp
> Feldman, Morton: Madam Press died last week at ninety, Piano and String Quartet, For Philip Guston, Crippled Symmetry, For Bunita Marcus
> Glazunov, Alexander: Violin Concerto, The Seasons
> Humperdinck, Engelbert: Hansel und Gretel
> Ireland, John: Legend for Piano and Orchestra
> Janáček, Leoš: On an Overgrown Path (piano), Sinfionetta, Concertino, Glagolitic Mass
> Krenek, Ernst: Lamentatio Jeremiæ Prophetæ
> Leibowitz, René:, 'Marijuana,' Variations non sérieuses
> Milhaud, Darius: La Creation du Monde, Piano Concerto No.2, L'homme et son Desir
> Nielsen, Carl: Commotio
> Ockeghem, Johannes: Missa Prolationum
> Poulenc, Francis: Nocturnes, Sonata for piano four-hands, Sonata for two pianos Elégie, Sonatas for: Flute, Clarinet, Oboe and piano (one each), Concerto for Organ, strings and timpani, Les Biches Suite from the ballet, Sextuor, Concert champêtre, Concerto for piano / Concerto for two pianos and orchestra, Gloria, Stabat Mater ,Dialogues des Carmélites
> Qu, Xiao-Song: Silent Mountain
> Ravel, Maurice: Le Tombeau de Couperin
> Sor, Fernando
> Taktakishvili, Georgia Otar: Mtsyri
> Ussachevsky, Vladimir: Concerted Piece
> De Ventadorn, Bernart: Can vei la lauzeta
> Webern, Anton: Concerto for Nine Instruments
> Xarhakos, Stavros: Songs my Country taught me
> Young, La Monte: The Well-Tuned Piano
> Zemlinsky, Alexander von: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck
> Zwilich, Ellen Taaffe
> Alkan, Charles-Valentin: 25 Preludes
> Bibik, Valentin: Cello Concerto No. 2
> Cui, Cesar: Kaleidoscope for Violin and Piano
> Dorman, Avner: Percussion Concerto: Frozen in Time
> Erb, Donald: Symphony of Overtures
> Feldman, Morton: For Philip Guston
> Grofé, Ferde: A Blue Fantasy
> Herschel, William
> I
> J
> K
> L
> Myaskovsky, Nikolay: Piano Sonata no. IV in C minor
> Nono, Luigi: La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura
> Obrecht: Missa Caput
> Porporo, Nicola Antonio: Polifemo: Aci's aria; act III, scene 5 Alto Giove
> Quell, Michael: Momentaufnahnem - Caprichos
> Rochberg, George: Symphony No. 2
> Rieti, Vittorio: Serenata per violino concertante e piccola orchestra, Concerto per clavicembalo e orchestra, Partita per flauto, oboe, quartetto di archi, e clavicembalo
> Sauguet, Henri: Piano Concerto No. 1
> Toch, Ernst: Scherzo in B Minor Op 11, Trinidad (Geographical Fugue)
> Ussachevsky, Vladimir: Suite from No Exit in Six Parts: Part II, Three Scenes from The Creation
> Widmann, Jörg: Flûte en suite
> Composer "X": Orchestral Composition
> Alexander Yossifov: Symphony no. 4 Republic
> Yoshimatsu, Takashi: Threnody to Tokii, Symphony No. 5, Piano Concerto "Memo Flora", Saxophone Concerto, Cyberbird Concerto
> Zwilich, Ellen Taaffe "Goose Bumps in the Candy Shop
> Charles-Valentin Alkan: Le Festin d'Esope
> Richard Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto
> Harrison Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus, The Triumph Of Time
> Chin, Unsuk: Toccata - Etude No5, Xi
> Druckman, Jacob: Prism
> Enescu, Oedipe
> Falla, Manuel de: Harpsichord Concerto
> Glass, Louis: Symphony No. 2
> Hasse, J.A.: Laudate Pueri
> Ippolitov-Ivanov, Mikhail Mikhaylovich: Caucasian Sketches: Suite No. 1
> Jirasek, Jan: Missa Propria
> Kagel, Mauricio: Serenade
> La Barbara, Joan: Shadowsong
> Mendelssohn, Felix: Octet for Strings in E Flat Major
> Nørgård, Per: String Quartetes 1-10, Symphonies 1-8
> Orbon, Julian: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
> Popov, Gavriil: Symphony No. 1
> Hector Quintanar: Fiestas
> Ruders, Poul: Solar Trilogy, Kafka's Trial
> Schmidt, Franz: Piano quintet in G major (left-hand piano)
> Taillefaire, Germaine: Arabesque for clarinet and piano, Piano Concerto No.1, Fugue de Parapluie, Hommage à Rameau, Concerto for Two Pianos, Chorus, Saxophones and Orchestra
> 
> Just a note to make my life so much easier: please lay submissions out in this format:
> Chopin, Frideric: Piano Concerto No.2
> i.e. with surname first, then a colon after forename. Thank you.


Wow and thanks.

Now if TC only had some feature where this could sit directly under the OP, to be 'forever editable' that would make life easy for all these sort of list-accumulating posts (there have been plenty, too.)


----------



## science

Ullmann, Viktor: Der Kaiser von Atlantis


----------



## science

Victoria, Tomás Luis de: Missa O quam gloriosum


----------



## violadude

Wolf, Hugo

Great composer of beautiful lieder. He's much overlooked because lied is almost all he wrote.

From his Goethe Lieder.


----------



## SimonNZ

Xenakis, Iannis: Pleiades


----------



## cjvinthechair

Yagisawa, Satoshi : Machu Picchu, City in the Sky


----------



## Blancrocher

Zorn, John: Goetia

I heard this rather uncharacteristic piece on an interesting album featuring violinist Jennifer Koh, which also includes works by Esa-Pekka Salonen, Elliott Carter, and Augusta Reed Thomas.

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=250816


----------



## SimonNZ

Abelard, Peter: Planctus David super Saul et Ionatha


----------



## Guest

Barrett, Richard: Dark Matter


----------



## science

Caldara, Antonio: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo


----------



## PetrB

C, prepped, but before I was done, already taken care of this round by ^^^Science.

I'll see if I can catch the C ring the next time around on this merry-go-round


----------



## joen_cph

D:
*
Alphons Diepenbrock*: _Lydische Nacht_, orchestral version (Wagner meets Ravel ;-) )


----------



## Rhythm

Erb, Donald: Music For Instruments & Electronic Sounds


----------



## Rhythm

Foote, Arthur: Piano Trio No.2 in B flat Op.65 (1908)

Foote was an American classical composer, and a member of the "Boston Six." The other five were George Whitefield Chadwick, Amy Beach, Edward MacDowell, John Knowles Paine, and Horatio Parker.​


----------



## SuperTonic

Grisey, Gerard: Espaces acoustiques


----------



## PetrB

*Hába, Alois* best known as a proponent and composer of microtonal, (specifically, quarter-tone) music.

_String Quartet No. 2_





_Sonata for quarter-tone piano_





_Suite for Dulcimer_





_Symphonic Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra_


----------



## hpowders

Ives, Simon, fine English composer for organ back in the 1600's.

Perhaps the first seller ever of a whole life insurance policy?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

PetrB said:


> *Hába, Alois* best known as a proponent and composer of microtonal, (specifically, quarter-tone) music.
> 
> _String Quartet No. 2_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sonata for quarter-tone piano_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Suite for Dulcimer_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Symphonic Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra_


Speaking of microtonal string quartets, Ben Johnston!

String quartet 5 is a really good one. You guys can find the others through youtube search suggestions if you're interested 

Also the Suite for microtonal piano where the piano is tuned to a just harmonic chromatic scale (everything is an overtone of C).


----------



## science

Kilar, Wojciech: Angelus


----------



## science

Lopatnikoff, Nikolai: Concerto for Orchestra


----------



## Mahlerian

Matsudaira, Yoritsune: Theme and Variations for Piano and Orchestra (I, II)


----------



## PetrB

*Nunes, Emmanuel* ~ : Quodlibet (1/8)
http://www.classicalarchives.com/composer/74806.html


----------



## SimonNZ

Ockeghem, Johannes: Missa Au Travail Suis


----------



## Rhythm

Perle, George: Wind Quintet No.1 (1959) 





Fantasy-Variations (1971)
Michael Boriskin, pianoforte


----------



## Rhythm

Qin, Wenchen: Shadow of Sun VII for Piccolo, Oboe, Clarinet, Percussion


----------



## Blancrocher

Rouse, Christopher: Trombone Concerto


----------



## science

Oops, I skipped "S." So I'll do them both: 

- Schuller, Gunther: 7 Studies on Themes of Paul Klee 

- Tippett, Michael: A Child of Our Time

That's a good afternoon of listenin' right there.


----------



## SimonNZ

Uccellini, Marco: Violin Sonatas


----------



## Blancrocher

Volans, Kevin: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"


----------



## mikey

Sung by the great Rosa Klebb


----------



## SimonNZ

Ximenez, Jose: Batailla del Sexto Tono


----------



## PetrB

*Yardumian, Richard*
Passacaglia, Recitatives and Fugue ~ for piano and orchestra




Violin Concerto




Symphony No. 1


----------



## Rhythm

Zaimont, Judith Lang: String Quartet, The Figure Movement 1, "In Shadow"


----------



## Guest

Aho, Kalevi: Symphony No. 8


----------



## Blancrocher

Britten, Benjamin: Diversions for Piano Left-Hand & Orchestra


----------



## science

Clemens Non Papa, Jacobus: Ego flos campi


----------



## cjvinthechair

Mr. Simon, you always amaze me with the way you can skip between 16/17 & 20/21 Century music with such confidence !
I can certainly listen to the earlier pieces, but would never buy/record/'favourite' one. Gee, have trouble enough keeping vaguely abreast with 1900 onwards...though I suppose there may be more composers available to people nowadays ?!

Anyway, gone a little further back than is usual for this one(1912)...that's good for me ! : Cornelis Dopper (NED) Symphony no. 6 'Amsterdam'


----------



## Musicforawhile

Cool thread, I was going to ask about obscure/ lesser known composers once I am allowed to post...

I have one for A, H and S, and possibly P and also W. Why was the Elgar and Faure suggestion disqualified?


----------



## PetrB

Musicforawhile said:


> Cool thread, I was going to ask about obscure/ lesser known composers once I am allowed to post...
> 
> I have one for A, H and S, and possibly P and also W. Why was the Elgar and Faure suggestion disqualified?


Supposedly, no repeat appearances -- OP compiled a list to a certain date of those accumulated (Not Alphabetized, lol), so it too, is now pages back. The premise is cool and fun, but without some other keeping up to date reading the whole thread, or going through and collating every listing to date, the longer it runs, the more 'out of order' with repeat appearances of both composers and pieces it will get.


----------



## Musicforawhile

Ok thanks, I think I get it.


----------



## Rhythm

cjvinthechair said:


> Cornelis Dopper (NED) Symphony no. 6 'Amsterdam'


Followed by...

Eccard, Johannes: In dulci jubilo


----------



## SimonNZ

We can't do the same composer twice? Oops, then, i doubled up on Ockeghem.

I assumed we were just trying to avoid the same work.

Would the OP MoonlightSonata care to weigh in?


----------



## aimee

*F* 

with Flotow, Friedrich -- 'Ach, So Fromm'


----------



## Guest

Ginastera, Alberto: Harp Concerto


----------



## PetrB

SimonNZ said:


> We can't do the same composer twice? Oops, then, i doubled up on Ockeghem.
> 
> I assumed we were just trying to avoid the same work.
> 
> Would the OP MoonlightSonata care to weigh in?


Assumptions in my last post are assumptions and mine alone 
OP: "...I am on a search for new composers to listen to" -- and also mentioned 'avoiding cliches,' (JC Bach, then, and not J.S. Bach.) From that I think it safe to assume it also means not listing anything like Beethoven or _Für Elise_, for example.


----------



## Musicforawhile

Harty, Hamilton. In particular ' A Lullaby,' well that's the only piece I know of his. It's a song which I found in 'The Second Book of mezzo-soprano/alto solos.' It's dreamy and kind of mystical but with a simple melody I guess. I am not really a great analyser of music.


----------



## SimonNZ

PetrB said:


> Assumptions in my last post are assumptions and mine alone
> OP: "...I am on a search for new composers to listen to" -- and also mentioned 'avoiding cliches,' (JC Bach, then, and not J.S. Bach.) From that I think it safe to assume it also means not listing anything like Beethoven or _Für Elise_, for example.


*gasp!* JS Bach is "cliche"? Fighting talk!

Isaac, Heinrich: Missa de Apostolis


----------



## Blancrocher

Jolivet, Andre: Chant de Linos


----------



## Guest

^ I had wanted to be the one to post Jolivet, lest someone forget the ondes martenot concerto 

Kokkonen, Joonas: Requiem


----------



## Blancrocher

arcaneholocaust said:


> ^ I had wanted to be the one to post Jolivet, lest someone forget the ondes martenot concerto


For my own part, I like seeing different works by the same composer in subsequent rounds in this thread--so maybe in another one! Enjoying a lot of the recommendations in this thread, btw.

Anyways, sorry to steal your thunder :lol:


----------



## Art Rock

Sergei *Lyapunov *- Hashish (tone poem).


----------



## Musicforawhile

Moeran, E.J.: String Quartet in E-flat

He was a 20th Century English composer with a strong connection to Ireland. His pieces include On A May Morning, String quartet in E flat, Cello Concerto, Symphony in G minor II. If you like Vaughn Williams I think you will like this.


----------



## SimonNZ

Nin-Culmell, Joaquin: Piano Concerto


----------



## science

Oliveros, Pauline: A Little Noise in the System


----------



## Musicforawhile

Pergolesi, Giovanni Battista: Stabat Mater

Is that rare enough? Sorry if not


----------



## SimonNZ

Quagliati, Paulo: Recerata 19


----------



## clavichorder

Rigel, Henri Joseph

Symphonies, as well as quartets are among works of his recorded. Very unpredictable and charming classical era composer, and essentially a French composer.


----------



## SimonNZ

So far:

Abelard, Peter: Planctus David super Saul et Ionatha
Adams, John: Common Tones in Simple Time, Violin Concerto, Hallelujah Junction
Addinsell, Richard: Warsaw Concerto
Adès, Thomas: Concentric Paths, In Seven Days
Aho, Kalevi: Symphony No. 8
Albeniz, Isaac
Alkan, Charles-Valentin: Le Festin d'Esope, 25 Preludes
Andriessen, Louis: Mysteriën
Auric, Georges: La belle et la Bête
Bach, J.C.
Barrett, Richard: Dark Matter
Biber, Heinrich: Harmonica Artificioso
Bibik, Valentin: Cello Concerto No. 2
Birtwistle, Harrison: The Mask Of Orpheus, The Triumph Of Time
Britten, Benjamin: Diversions for Piano Left-Hand & Orchestra
Cage, John: HPSCHD, Sonatas and Interludes, Construction No. 3, Seasons
Caldara, Antonio: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
Chin, Unsuk: Toccata - Etude No5, Xi
Chopin, Frederic
Clemens Non Papa, Jacobus: Ego flos campi
Cui, Cesar: Kaleidoscope for Violin and Piano
Dallapiccola, Luigi: Piccolo concerto per Muriel Couvreux, Piccola Musica Notturna
Diepenbrock, Alphons: Lydische Nacht
Dopper, Cornelis: Symphony no. 6 'Amsterdam'
Dorman, Avner: Percussion Concerto: Frozen in Time
Druckman, Jacob: Prism
Dunstable, John:Quam Pulchra est
Eccard, Johannes: In dulci jubilo 
Enescu, George: Violin Sonata #3, Oedepe
Englund, Einar: Cello Concerto, Piano Concerto No. 1
Erb, Donald: Music For Instruments & Electronic Sounds, Symphony of Overtures
Falla, Manuel de: Harpsichord Concerto
Feldman, Morton: For Philip Guston, Crippled Symmetry, For Bunita Marcus
Fine, Irving: Music for Piano, Notturno for Strings and Harp
Flotow, Friedrich: 'Ach, So Fromm' 
Foote, Arthur: Piano Trio No.2
Furrer, Beat: Nuun
Ginastera, Alberto: Harp Concerto
Glass, Louis: Symphony No. 2
Glazunov, Alexander: Violin Concerto, The Seasons
Grisey, Gerard: Espaces acoustiques
Grofé, Ferde: A Blue Fantasy
Gubaidulina, Sofia: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
Hába, Alois: String Quartet No.2, Sonata for quarter-tone piano
Hasse, J.A.: Laudate Pueri
Henze, Hans Werner: El Cimarrón
Herschel, William
Humperdinck, Engelbert: Hansel und Gretel
Ibert, Jacques: String Quartet
Ippolitov-Ivanov, Mikhail Mikhaylovich: Caucasian Sketches: Suite No. 1
Ireland, John: Legend for Piano and Orchestra
Isaac, Heinrich: Missa de Apostolis
Ives, Simon
Jadin, Hyacinthe: String Quartet
Janáček, Leoš: On an Overgrown Path (piano), Sinfionetta, Concertino, Glagolitic Mass
Jirasek, Jan: Missa Propria
Johnston, Ben: String Quartet No.5
Jolivet, Andre: Chant de Linos
Kagel, Mauricio: Serenade
Kilar, Wojciech: Angelus
Kokkonen, Joonas: Requiem
Krenek, Ernst: Lamentatio Jeremiæ Prophetæ
Kurtag, Gyorgy: Microludes for string quartet
La Barbara, Joan: Shadowsong
Leibowitz, René:, 'Marijuana,' Variations non sérieuses 
Locatelli, Pietro Antonio
Lopatnikoff, Nikolai: Concerto for Orchestra
Lyapunov, Sergei: Hashish
Matsudaira, Yoritsune: Theme and Variations for Piano and Orchestra
Mendelssohn, Felix: Octet for Strings in E Flat Major
Mertz, Johann Kaspar:
Milhaud, Darius: La Creation du Monde, Piano Concerto No.2, L’homme et son Desir
Moeran, E.J.: String Quartet
Myaskovsky, Nikolay: Piano Sonata no. IV in C minor
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
Nielsen, Carl: Commotio
Nin-Culmell, Joaquin: Piano Concerto
Nono, Luigi: La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura
Nørgård, Per: String Quartetes 1-10, Symphonies 1-8
Nunes, Emmanuel: Quodlibet
Ockeghem, Johannes: Missa Prolationum, Missa Au Travail Suis
Oliveros, Pauline
Obrecht: Missa Caput
Oliveros, Pauline: A Little Noise in the System
Orbon, Julian: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
Pergolesi, Giovanni Battista: Stabat Mater
Perle, George: Wind Quintet No.1
Popov, Gavriil: Symphony No. 1
Porporo, Nicola Antonio: Polifemo: Aci's aria; act III, scene 5 Alto Giove
Poulenc, Francis: Concerto for Organ, Gloria, Stabat Mater ,Dialogues des Carmélites
Prokofiev, Sergei
Qu, Xiao-Song: Silent Mountain
Quagliati, Paulo: Recerata 19
Quantz, Johann
Quell, Michael: Momentaufnahnem – Caprichos
Qin, Wenchen: Shadow of Sun VII
Quintanar, Hector: Fiestas
Ravel, Maurice: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Rieti, Vittorio: Serenata per violino, Concerto per clavicembalo, Partita per flauto
Rigel, Henri Joseph: Symphonies, Quartets
Rochberg, George: Symphony No. 2
Rouse, Christopher: Trombone Concerto
Royer, Pancrace: Vertigo
Ruders, Poul: Solar Trilogy, Kafka's Trial
Sauguet, Henri: Piano Concerto No. 1
Schmidt, Franz: Piano quintet in G major (left-hand piano)
Schuller, Gunther: 7 Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
Shchedrin, Rodion: Carmen Suite
Sor, Fernando
Taillefaire, Germaine: Arabesque for clarinet and piano, Piano Concerto No.1
Takemitsu, Toru: From me flows what you call Time
Taktakishvili, Georgia Otar: Mtsyri
Tippett, Michael: A Child of Our Time
Toch, Ernst: Scherzo in B Minor Op 11, Trinidad (Geographical Fugue)
Uccellini, Marco: Violin Sonatas
Ullmann, Viktor: Der Kaiser von Atlantis
Ussachevsky, Vladimir: Suite from No Exit, Three Scenes from The Creation, Concerted Piece
Ustvolskaya
Vanhal, Johann Baptist: Symphony in G Minor
Ventadorn, Bernart de: Can vei la lauzeta
Victoria, Tomás Luis de: Missa O quam gloriosum
Volans, Kevin: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
Walton, William: Façade – an Entertainment (With Edith Sitwell), Viola Concerto
Webern, Anton: Concerto for Nine Instruments
Weill, Kurt: Alabama Song
Widmann, Jörg: Flûte en suite
Wolf, Hugo: Goethe lieder
Composer "X": Orchestral Composition
Xarhakos, Stavros: Songs my Country taught me
Xenakis, Iannis: Pleiades
Ximenez, Jose: Batailla del Sexto Tono
Xinghai, Xian: Yellow River cantata
Yagisawa, Satoshi : Machu Picchu, City in the Sky
Yardumian, Richard: Violin Concerto, Symphony No.1
Yossifov, Alexander: Symphony no. 4 Republic
Yoshimatsu, Takashi: Threnody to Tokii, Symphony No. 5, Piano Concerto "Memo Flora"
Young, La Monte: The Well-Tuned Piano
Ysaye: Solo violin sonata No.2 (second movement)
Zaimont, Judith Lang: String Quartet
Zarebski, Juliusz: Piano Quintet in G Minor
Zemlinsky, Alexander von: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck
Zorn, John: Goetia
Zwilich, Ellen Taaffe "Goose Bumps in the Candy Shop


----------



## PetrB

*Slonimsky, Nicolas* Composer, conductor, author, pedagogue, 'lexographer,'

Author of the delightful _Lexicon of Musical Invective,_ an anthology of critical assaults on composers from the time of Beethoven and near to the date of writing; coined the phrase "musical exoticism" for all those pieces using exotic scales and effects which made for Euro-centric post-card type pieces, ala Ketelby's _In a Persian Market,_ etc.

Conducted premieres of Ives' _Three places in New England_ and Edgard Varèse's _Ionisation._
Championed contemporary classical music, including that of Frank Zappa (he named his cat Grody-to-the-Max after learning the phrase from Zappa's daughter Moon Zappa.)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicolas_Slonimsky#Books_and_other_writings
Authored also the highly influential, respected and still widely used _Thesaurus of Scales and Melodic Patterns._

_Symphony No. 1_




_Children's Pieces_ for piano


----------



## Guest

Tveitt, Geirr: Piano Concerto No. 4

A fun, unique little composer - the majority of his works are lost. Either that or he named his only piano sonata "No. 29" for trolling purposes. Sort of odd sense of melody and harmony in some of his works, while other works are just plain good fun folk song transcriptions. Also, unless someone can inform me otherwise, the best composer from whom to hear the hardanger fiddle.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ustvolskaya, Galina - Grand Duet, for cello and piano






Rostropovich & Lubimov, in a performance that's hard to come by outside the 26-disk collection in the picture.

*p.s.* Big thanks for the list update, SimonNZ.


----------



## SuperTonic

Vasks, Pēteris: Cor Anglais Concerto


----------



## SuperTonic

Wellesz, Egon: Symphony No. 1

Sorry to do two in a row, but I've been trying to get Wellesz on the list but have never been in this thread at the right time.
This is a composer who I wish was be better known. I own this box set of all 9 of his symphonies, and I think they are all very good. He was a few decades behind the times stylistically speaking (the first symphony was written in the 1940's but to me sounds like it could have been written closer to the turn of the century), which is probably why his music never caught on while he was alive, and he still remains obscure today. His harmonic vocabulary did expand as his career progressed, and he does use 12 tone theory in some of the later symphonies. Of course, by that time total serialism and other avant garde styles were all the rage, so he was still behind the curve, so to speak.
With the passage of time, I think all of that will fade away though, and all that will be left is the music, which I think is of very high quality and deserves recognition.


----------



## Musicforawhile

Damn I missed the S and W. I thought you guys had given up on this thread and I didn't check it. I've got one for A if I don't miss that


----------



## violadude

Can I grab dibs on Y?


----------



## Blancrocher

Xanthoulis, Nikos: Fantasy for Trumpet and Piano






*p.s.* Very interested to see what happens next.


----------



## violadude

Yun, Isang

South Korean composer who lived a very troubled life as a prisoner of war for many years. His orchestral music often has a chaos to it that has the instruments reaching for their extremities in terms of expression. But his chamber music usually has a more still nature that contrasts with the nature of the orchestral works. Many times his chamber music is very restless too, though.

Symphony #1





Symphony #2





Espace for Cello and Piano





Quartet for Oboe and String Trio
Part II: 




Can't find part one.


----------



## science

Yun isn't really embraced by the South... he was rather ambivalent about its government.

To be fair to him, the difference wasn't as clear in the 1970s or even in the 1980s as it has become. The South then was just as much a dictatorship as the North was, and things like the Jeju Massacre and the Gwangju Massacre (which Yun memorialized in _My Country, My People!_ [Naui Dang, Naui Minjokiyo!]; the performance of that available from CPO was actually in Pyongyang) were about as bad as anything the North had done to that point.

He even spent time as a political prisoner in Seoul; it took international pressure to get him released. After he was released, he never returned to the South, though he did go to the North several times.

Very interesting guy. And the music is worth hearing too! But you won't find it in South Korean music shops. I shop in all of them! But I've only seen it once. You'll have better luck with Chin Unsuk.

Regardless of how obvious it might look to us, it wasn't obvious to him, and he wasn't alone. So it might be fairer to Yun and to conservative South Koreans (and to the complexities and moral ambiguities of the real world in real history) to identify him as just ordinary "Korean."


----------



## science

Seems like Zelenka's fairly well-known around these parts, but just in case someone is still unaware, let's do for Z: 

Zelenka, Jan Dismas: Sub olea pacis et palma virtutis


----------



## Rhythm

Adaskin, Murray: Vocalise for solo violin 





And, the first music to hear this morning was this Adaskin piece, which I really enjoy!

In Praise of Canadian Painting in the Thirties (1975)


----------



## Rhythm

Bergman, Erik: Mitt träd är pinjen (My tree is stone pine)
Choral SATB


----------



## Rhythm

Carwithen, Doreen: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1948) 
She's also known as Mary Alwyn.





^ Howard Shelley was the pianist.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I'm trespassing on Bejart's territory here, but I like what I've heard of *Jan Ladislaw Dussek*
Markus Becker playing the Piano Sonata in F minor , Op77 is very good.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Andrei Eshpai - Symphony no. 2 'Praise to Light'


----------



## clavichorder

Field, John: Piano Concertos 2 in A flat and 7 in C minor.

He wasn't just "the nocturne guy," he wrote 7 piano concertos, the seventh of which was greatly admired by Chopin, Tchaikovsky, and others.


----------



## Bruce

When you're finished with this project, try listening to works in order by opus number. I did that once, beginning with 1 (Rachmaninov's Piano Concerto No. 1 in F# minor), and finished with 200 (a waltz by Lanner called Die Schönbrunner). I ran across some interesting new works, but it was rather difficult to find works as I approached the upper range of my series.


----------



## SimonNZ

Glass, Philip: Dance IX from "In The Upper Room"


----------



## Musicforawhile

Howells, Herbert: King David


----------



## clavichorder

"I" is surprisingly, a tough one. But I have one off the top of my head.

Inglott, William: The Leaves Bee Greene

This piece can be found played on harpsichord, on the disc, _Musick as Befitts a Quene_ played by Edward Parmentier, a great collection of renaissance keyboard works.


----------



## clavichorder

And since "J" is also difficult, and this pairs nicely with Inglott, I have another nomination.

Johnson, Robert: Works for lute(I don't know specific pieces well enough to mention at this time), and transcriptions by other composers in the Fitzwilliam viginal book. 

From what I've heard of Johnson, he is a comparable alternative to John Dowland in lute repertoire. Apparently he wrote music specifically for Shakespeare's plays, that he and Shakespeare collaborated on.


----------



## clavichorder

And I can't resist "K."

Kraus, Joseph Martin: Symphonies in C minor, E flat, and D major.


----------



## clavichorder

Double can't resist "M,"

Medtner, Nikolai: Sonata Skazka op. 25






This work is the best of both worlds in Medtner. He wrote miniatures called skazki/fairy tales on one hand, and on the other, he wrote piano sonatas. The first movement of this sonata, which is essentially a piece unto itself(the other 2 were written years later), is in tight sonata form but also has the relative brevity and spontaneity of a fairy tale.


----------



## science

L got skipped, so I'm putting in for

Landini, Francesco: Ecco la primavera.

But that's almost just a random choice. Anything you can find. How about the Anonymous Four album? Several of Gothic Voices' albums have a Landini song or two as well. His Wikipedia page makes him sound like quite the impassive composer: Francesco Landini.


----------



## science

Taking charge of N to get us back on track: 

Novák, Vítězslav: Fairy Tale of the Heart, op. 8


----------



## SimonNZ

Ohana, Maurice: Cadran Lunaire for 10-string guitar


----------



## Blancrocher

Pintscher, Matthias: Osiris


----------



## science

Quilter, Roger: The Arnold Book of Songs


----------



## PetrB

*Read, Gardner* (1913 - 2005) ~ _Night Flight_






[His book Music Notation: A Manual of Modern Practice is a standard text at most music schools and conservatories in the United States. It is considered by many to be a place of first (and last) authority when trying to determine the proper method of notating musical performance techniques, ideas and gestures. (Ref: Wikipedia)]


----------



## PetrB

---------------- lost track ----------- S is next, doh


----------



## science

I thought PetrB would offer an S but it appears he's not going to, so I'll do the honors: 

Schulhoff, Erwin: Violin Sonata #2


----------



## clavichorder

science said:


> L got skipped, so I'm putting in for


Whoops! I got too excited about Medtner...


----------



## Guest

Tuur, Erkki-Sven: Requiem


----------



## clavichorder

Tcherepnin, Alexander: Symphony no. 1

Tcherepnin is a funny composer, full of humor and exotic touches, sometimes mimicking Stravinsky and often seeming like a short winded and goofier version of Prokofiev. Symphony one is a rougher piece with some unpredictable aspects. It also has an entirely percussion movement(2).


----------



## musicrom

Urspruch, Anton: Piano Concerto






(I've never heard of it until just now, but it's not a bad piece)


----------



## clavichorder

Vogel, Johann Christoph: Symphonies 1-3

I didn't know the music of this composer, I had just heard his name, but he's a classical era composer very akin to Mozart in his years/dates. They sound like nice symphonies of a mid classical style.


----------



## Guest

clavichorder said:


> Tcherepnin, Alexander: Symphony no. 1
> 
> Tcherepnin is a funny composer, full of humor and exotic touches, sometimes mimicking Stravinsky and often seeming like a short winded and goofier version of Prokofiev. Symphony one is a rougher piece with some unpredictable aspects. It also has an entirely percussion movement(2).


Couldn't wait your *t*urn?


----------



## clavichorder

Wolf, Ernst Wilhelm: sonatas for clavichord

I recommend these very highly. They sound like CPE Bach, only informed by Mozart a bit. There is only one recording available and he(Simmonds) plays them wonderfully.


----------



## clavichorder

arcaneholocaust said:


> Couldn't wait your *t*urn?


I'm sorry, I went at the same time as you. I was still working on my post when you posted yours. Both of ours will count, I am sure. He's compiling a big list.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Xia(Guan) - Requiem for the Earth


----------



## science

Yanov-Yanovsky, Dmitri: Lacrymosa


----------



## cjvinthechair

Vito Zuraj(SLO) - Clarinet Concerto


----------



## clavichorder

Impressive, you guys. Are we still going?


----------



## clavichorder

Albero, Sebastian De: Keyboard sonatas 4, 6, and 8.

Spanish contemporary of Scarlatti. Really interesting stuff.


----------



## science

Obscure? Well, perhaps somewhat obscure as a composer.... 

Brubeck, Dave: The Gates of Justice


----------



## Blancrocher

Cox, Cindy: "Back to Square One" for violin and piano


----------



## mikey




----------



## cjvinthechair

Rather lost track of whom we may have had, or definitely haven't. Never mind, this is lovely anyway !

Anders Eliasson - Concerto for alto saxophone & strings


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Gerald Finzi - 5 Bagatelles for Clarinet and Piano

These charming miniatures came up in the TC top 50+ chamber duos earlier this year.


----------



## science

Gallus: Opus Musicum

Perhaps the next poster can consider this an entry for "H" too, since he's also called Handl and Handl-Gallus.


----------



## dgee

science said:


> Gallus: Opus Musicum
> 
> Perhaps the next poster can consider this an entry for "H" too, since he's also called Handl and Handl-Gallus.


Ok - how about this? A perennial favourite played rather well on brass






Complete with bizarre DPRK video and commenter claiming it's the greatest music ever!


----------



## cjvinthechair

Andrejs Jurjans(LAT) - Concerto Elegiaco for cello & orchestra


----------



## musicrom

Kabalevsky, Dmitri: Piano Concerto No. 3 in D Major, Op. 50


----------



## MoonlightSonata

musicrom said:


> Kabalevsky, Dmitri: Piano Concerto No. 3 in D Major, Op. 50


Oh, I love Kabalevsky!


----------



## satoru

musicrom said:


> Kabalevsky, Dmitri: Piano Concerto No. 3 in D Major, Op. 50


Wow, Gilels taking the solo with composer conducting. Not surprising as the piece was composed in 1952 (from Wiki). Hmm, interesting. Thanks for the link!


----------



## satoru

Is G already taken?? It looks like,,, Do I have to wait for another complete round before I can post the composer, Galina Grigorjeva??

The only CD recording for her compositions I know of is "Baltic Voices, vol 2" by Paul Hillier conducting Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir. Her pieces are trakcs 8 through 12. Wiki page is not translated in English yet... But few more of her pieces are available on YouTube:


----------



## clara s

L now?

Langgaard's symphony no 8

or Ligeti's cello concerto?

has anybody told them before?


----------



## muzik

M

Martinu (Bohuslav)


----------



## SimonNZ

So far:

Abelard, Peter: Planctus David super Saul et Ionatha
Adams, John: Common Tones in Simple Time, Violin Concerto, Hallelujah Junction
Adaskin, Murray: Vocalise for solo violin 
Addinsell, Richard: Warsaw Concerto
Adès, Thomas: Concentric Paths, In Seven Days
Aho, Kalevi: Symphony No. 8
Albeniz, Isaac
Albero, Sebastian De: Keyboard sonatas 4, 6, and 8.
Alkan, Charles-Valentin: Le Festin d'Esope, 25 Preludes
Andriessen, Louis: Mysteriën
Auric, Georges: La belle et la Bête
Bach, J.C.
Barrett, Richard: Dark Matter
Bergman, Erik: Mitt träd är pinjen
Biber, Heinrich: Harmonica Artificioso
Bibik, Valentin: Cello Concerto No. 2
Birtwistle, Harrison: The Mask Of Orpheus, The Triumph Of Time
Britten, Benjamin: Diversions for Piano Left-Hand & Orchestra
Brubeck, Dave: The Gates of Justice
Cage, John: HPSCHD, Sonatas and Interludes, Construction No. 3, Seasons
Caldara, Antonio: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
Carwithen, Doreen: Concerto for Piano and Strings
Chin, Unsuk: Toccata - Etude No5, Xi
Chopin, Frederic
Clemens Non Papa, Jacobus: Ego flos campi
Cox, Cindy: "Back to Square One" for violin and piano
Cui, Cesar: Kaleidoscope for Violin and Piano
Dallapiccola, Luigi: Piccolo concerto per Muriel Couvreux, Piccola Musica Notturna
Diepenbrock, Alphons: Lydische Nacht
Dopper, Cornelis: Symphony no. 6 'Amsterdam'
Dorman, Avner: Percussion Concerto: Frozen in Time
Druckman, Jacob: Prism
Dunstable, John:Quam Pulchra est
Dussek, Jan Ladislaw: Piano Sonata in F minor
Dutilleux, Henri: Sonatine for flute
Eccard, Johannes: In dulci jubilo 
Eliasson, Anders: Concerto for alto saxophone & strings
Enescu, George: Violin Sonata #3, Oedepe
Englund, Einar: Cello Concerto, Piano Concerto No. 1
Erb, Donald: Music For Instruments & Electronic Sounds, Symphony of Overtures
Eshpai, Andrei: Symphony no. 2 'Praise to Light'
Falla, Manuel de: Harpsichord Concerto
Feldman, Morton: For Philip Guston, Crippled Symmetry, For Bunita Marcus
Field, John: Piano Concertos 2 in A flat and 7 in C minor.
Fine, Irving: Music for Piano, Notturno for Strings and Harp
Finzi, Gerald: 5 Bagatelles for Clarinet and Piano
Flotow, Friedrich: 'Ach, So Fromm' 
Foote, Arthur: Piano Trio No.2
Furrer, Beat: Nuun
Gallus: Opus Musicum
Ginastera, Alberto: Harp Concerto
Glass, Louis: Symphony No. 2
Glass, Philip: Dance IX from "In The Upper Room"
Glazunov, Alexander: Violin Concerto, The Seasons
Grisey, Gerard: Espaces acoustiques
Grofé, Ferde: A Blue Fantasy
Gubaidulina, Sofia: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
Hába, Alois: String Quartet No.2, Sonata for quarter-tone piano
Hasse, J.A.: Laudate Pueri
Henze, Hans Werner: El Cimarrón
Herschel, William
Howells, Herbert: King David
Humperdinck, Engelbert: Hansel und Gretel
Ibert, Jacques: String Quartet
Inglott, William: The Leaves Bee Greene
Ippolitov-Ivanov, Mikhail Mikhaylovich: Caucasian Sketches: Suite No. 1
Ireland, John: Legend for Piano and Orchestra
Isaac, Heinrich: Missa de Apostolis
Ives, Simon
Jadin, Hyacinthe: String Quartet
Janáček, Leoš: On an Overgrown Path (piano), Sinfionetta, Concertino, Glagolitic Mass
Jirasek, Jan: Missa Propria
Johnson, Robert: Works for lute
Johnston, Ben: String Quartet No.5
Jolivet, Andre: Chant de Linos
Jurjans, Andrejs: Concerto Elegiaco for cello & orchestra
Kabalevsky, Dmitri: Piano Concerto No. 3 in D Major, Op. 50
Kagel, Mauricio: Serenade
Kilar, Wojciech: Angelus
Kokkonen, Joonas: Requiem
Kraus, Joseph Martin: Symphonies in C minor, E flat, and D major.
Krenek, Ernst: Lamentatio Jeremiæ Prophetæ
Kurtag, Gyorgy: Microludes for string quartet
La Barbara, Joan: Shadowsong
Landini, Francesco: Ecco la primavera. 
Langgaard: Symphony no 8
Leibowitz, René:, 'Marijuana,' Variations non sérieuses 
Locatelli, Pietro Antonio
Lopatnikoff, Nikolai: Concerto for Orchestra
Lyapunov, Sergei: Hashish
Martinu, Bohuslav: The Opening Of The Wells
Matsudaira, Yoritsune: Theme and Variations for Piano and Orchestra
Medtner, Nikolai: Sonata Skazka op. 25
Mendelssohn, Felix: Octet for Strings in E Flat Major
Mertz, Johann Kaspar:
Milhaud, Darius: La Creation du Monde, Piano Concerto No.2, L’homme et son Desir
Moeran, E.J.: String Quartet
Myaskovsky, Nikolay: Piano Sonata no. IV in C minor
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
Nielsen, Carl: Commotio
Nin-Culmell, Joaquin: Piano Concerto
Nono, Luigi: La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura
Nørgård, Per: String Quartetes 1-10, Symphonies 1-8
Novák, Vítězslav: Fairy Tale of the Heart
Nunes, Emmanuel: Quodlibet
Obrecht: Missa Caput
Ockeghem, Johannes: Missa Prolationum, Missa Au Travail Suis
Ohana, Maurice: Cadran Lunaire for 10-string guitar
Oliveros, Pauline: A Little Noise in the System
Orbon, Julian: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
Pergolesi, Giovanni Battista: Stabat Mater
Perle, George: Wind Quintet No.1
Pintscher, Matthias: Osiris
Popov, Gavriil: Symphony No. 1
Porporo, Nicola Antonio: Polifemo: Aci's aria; act III, scene 5 Alto Giove
Poulenc, Francis: Concerto for Organ, Gloria, Stabat Mater ,Dialogues des Carmélites
Prokofiev, Sergei
Qu, Xiao-Song: Silent Mountain
Quagliati, Paulo: Recerata 19
Quantz, Johann
Quell, Michael: Momentaufnahnem – Caprichos
Qin, Wenchen: Shadow of Sun VII
Quilter, Roger: The Arnold Book of Songs
Quintanar, Hector: Fiestas
Ravel, Maurice: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Read, Gardner: Night Flight
Rieti, Vittorio: Serenata per violino, Concerto per clavicembalo, Partita per flauto
Rigel, Henri Joseph: Symphonies, Quartets
Rochberg, George: Symphony No. 2
Rouse, Christopher: Trombone Concerto
Royer, Pancrace: Vertigo
Ruders, Poul: Solar Trilogy, Kafka's Trial
Sauguet, Henri: Piano Concerto No. 1
Schmidt, Franz: Piano quintet in G major (left-hand piano)
Schulhoff, Erwin: Violin Sonata #2
Schuller, Gunther: 7 Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
Shchedrin, Rodion: Carmen Suite
Slonimsky, Nicolas: Symphony No.1, Children's Pieces
Sor, Fernando
Taillefaire, Germaine: Arabesque for clarinet and piano, Piano Concerto No.1
Takemitsu, Toru: From me flows what you call Time
Taktakishvili, Georgia Otar: Mtsyri
Tcherepnin, Alexander: Symphony no. 1
Tippett, Michael: A Child of Our Time
Toch, Ernst: Scherzo in B Minor Op 11, Trinidad (Geographical Fugue)
Tuur, Erkki-Sven: Requiem
Tveitt, Geirr: Piano Concerto No. 4
Uccellini, Marco: Violin Sonatas
Ullmann, Viktor: Der Kaiser von Atlantis
Urspruch, Anton: Piano Concerto
Ussachevsky, Vladimir: Suite from No Exit, Three Scenes from The Creation, Concerted Piece
Ustvolskaya, Galina: Grand Duet, for cello and piano
Vanhal, Johann Baptist: Symphony in G Minor
Vasks, Pēteris: Cor Anglais Concerto
Ventadorn, Bernart de: Can vei la lauzeta
Victoria, Tomás Luis de: Missa O quam gloriosum
Vogel, Johann Christoph: Symphonies 1-3
Volans, Kevin: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
Walton, William: Façade – an Entertainment (With Edith Sitwell), Viola Concerto
Webern, Anton: Concerto for Nine Instruments
Weill, Kurt: Alabama Song
Wellesz, Egon: Symphony No. 1
Widmann, Jörg: Flûte en suite
Wolf, Ernst Wilhelm: sonatas for clavichord
Wolf, Hugo: Goethe lieder
Composer "X": Orchestral Composition
Xanthoulis, Nikos: Fantasy for Trumpet and Piano
Xarhakos, Stavros: Songs my Country taught me
Xenakis, Iannis: Pleiades
Xia, Guan: Requiem for the Earth 
Ximenez, Jose: Batailla del Sexto Tono
Xinghai, Xian: Yellow River cantata
Yagisawa, Satoshi : Machu Picchu, City in the Sky
Yanov-Yanovsky, Dmitri: Lacrymosa
Yardumian, Richard: Violin Concerto, Symphony No.1
Yossifov, Alexander: Symphony no. 4 Republic
Yoshimatsu, Takashi: Threnody to Tokii, Symphony No. 5, Piano Concerto "Memo Flora"
Young, La Monte: The Well-Tuned Piano
Yun, Isang: Symphony No.1, Symphony No.2
Ysaye: Solo violin sonata No.2 (second movement)
Zaimont, Judith Lang: String Quartet
Zarebski, Juliusz: Piano Quintet in G Minor
Zelenka, Jan Dismas: Sub olea pacis et palma virtutis
Zemlinsky, Alexander von: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck
Zorn, John: Goetia
Zuraj, Vito: Clarinet Concerto
Zwilich, Ellen Taaffe "Goose Bumps in the Candy Shop


----------



## satoru

*N*

*N*akano, Koji (1974- ) Time Song III: Reincarnation "The Birth of a Spirit" 





One of the promising young Japanese composers (in my personal opinions).


----------



## SimonNZ

O'Regan, Tarik: The Ecstasies Above


----------



## science

P: 

Pierné, Gabriel: Piano Concerto in C minor, op. 12


----------



## cjvinthechair

Mohydeen Quandour - Violin Concerto (1st movement) - hope we've not had him before...Q's are becoming a slight problem !


----------



## Chronochromie

Joachim Raff - Piano Quintet


----------



## JACE

I'll pick one of the obvious ones... *Shostakovich, Dmitri*

Symphony No. 13 "Babi Yar":


----------



## Chronochromie

I thought this was for lesser known composers? Though I see Mendelssohn in there...anyway, I'll thow in another S because this thread will end soon.
Deodat de Severac - Tantum ergo




- En vacances


----------



## Guest

Tan Dun: Water Passion After St. Matthew

(Because Mahlerian tells me that that's how last names and whatnot work over there (not Dun, Tan))


----------



## Mahlerian

arcaneholocaust said:


> (Because Mahlerian tells me that that's how last names and whatnot work over there (not Dun, Tan))


Yep. Confusingly, though, Japanese names are often rendered in Western order in English, despite the family name taking precedence in their own language. Chinese names are almost always rendered in Eastern order, family name first.


----------



## dgee

Viktor Ullmann's rather curious one act opera, The Emperor of Atlantis






Might give it another listen - seems worthwhile. Interesting but not fun fact - both composer and librettist died at Auschwitz

Edit: totally doubled up!!

How about Chinnary Ung's Gravemeyer winning composition Inner Voices. I once had the pleasure of meeting him!


----------



## KenOC

Mahlerian said:


> Chinese names are almost always rendered in Eastern order, family name first.


*Almost* always! The exceptions can be confusing, particularly for people from the mainland who (for whatever reason) often have single-syllable given names since 1948. This seems much rarer among Chinese from Taiwan, Singapore, Hongkong, etc.


----------



## SimonNZ

Ung, Chinary: Inner Voices






hmm... I'd forgotten this won the Grawermeyer. I need to go back through that list again soon

edit: ha! cross-posted with dgee!


----------



## dgee

^^^^ Doubling up all over the place


----------



## cjvinthechair

Mmmm...a little confused as to where we are, or who exactly is being doubled up - still, since we are assured, by one who clearly knows, that the thread will end soon, I'll assume we're on V, & go for Artemy Vedel(UKR) 'O God, the proud are risen against me' (irony - never !).






Um...got a couple more rounds in us yet, I hope, before the 'member's' prediction is fulfilled ?!


----------



## dgee

Bottom C at 6.02! ^^^^

How about some Judith Weir - hers is a sort of modest and simple music but individual and often lovely






Recently appointed Master of the Queen's Music, I've just discovered!


----------



## SimonNZ

Ximenez, Antonio: Trios for guitar, violin and cello

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c/Xim%C3%A9nez%2C+A/all/1


----------



## cjvinthechair

Oh, so glad I picked 'Y' - the first 2 I was going to try...Koscak Yamada & James Yannatos...have precious little I could find as examples on YT.
So I went for Alexander Yakovchuk...and found a whole lot on YT I hadn't listened to before !

This is his Symphony 'Requiem - 33rd'


----------



## SimonNZ

Zimmermann, Bernd Alois: Requiem for a Young Poet






and just to be really greedy I'm going to do A and B as well, because I recently found a couple of interesting things:

Arapov, Boris: Violin Concerto






Basner, Veniamin: Violin Sonata


----------



## Rhombic

Chaminade, Cécile: Concertino pour Flûte, op. 107


----------



## Chronochromie

^Hmmm....
Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga - Symphony




Franz Berwald - Symphony No. 3 "Singulière"


----------



## cjvinthechair

Oh dear, where are we going next ?
Z.A.B./C./A.B......but of course, the thread will be ending soon, so,like the previous poster, why care ? Might as well just power up the 'hurdy-gurdy' and see what it throws out, eh !
D - Dubra, Rihards(LAT) - Mass Signum Magnum 





Ah, quite glorious, and doesn't end too soon, so.. that's better !


----------



## hpowders

Not sure who composed this, perhaps Larry Fine, but thought it would be apropos.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Is that 'Thank you and goodnight' to this thread from you, Mr. Hpowders, 'cos if so, rather sadly, I'll join you ?!


----------



## SimonNZ

I don't think we're in any danger of running out of composers

El-Khoury, Bechara: Poème symphonique No. 4 'Le van des nuages'


----------



## Guest

Finnissy, Michael: Red Earth


----------



## musicrom

Goldmark, Karl: Piano Trio No. 1 Op. 4





The second movement of the piece is my favorite of the movements, so I just linked it to that, but all of them are up on Youtube.


----------



## clavichorder

Hummel, Johann Nepomuk

Piano Concerto number 2 in A minor

This is one is arguably a masterpiece.


----------



## SimonNZ

Imbrie, Andrew: Violin Concerto


----------



## Blancrocher

Jarrell, Michael: "Lied ohne Worte," for violin, cello and piano.






I enjoy this composer's music in general. His website, for those interested: 
http://www.michaeljarrell.com/


----------



## Rhythm

Kernis, Aaron Jay: Musica Celestis, an orchestral work, which might remind one of Barber's "Adagio for Strings".


----------



## Blancrocher

Lerdahl, Fred: First String Quartet






Lerdahl is also an interesting writer about music, btw.


----------



## clavichorder

Molter, Johann Melchior

Sonata Grossa in G minor









This is a very nice example of a form that Molter more or less invented and was never used after him. It's name is more or less an apt description of the type of music it contains, since Grossa implies a resemblance to the baroque concerto grosso, while sonata betrays its pre-classical leanings. There is something of a mix of Telemann and CPE Bach's styles going on here, it seems to me. Molter was very fond of wind instruments too, so they play prominent roles in most anything he writes. I think he was a very inventive composer, who deserves to be better recorded. If due attention has been given to Telemann and more recently, CPE Bach, then its time to give some to Molter too.


----------



## worov

Alberto Nepomuceno :


----------

